# Adding Resin to Make Cannaoil?



## TLR (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm currently on my 3rd hour of slow-stove-cooking cannaoil with some vegetable oil. I've added about 4gs of bud and 1/4 cup of vegetable oil (my brownie mix recipe calls for 1/2 cup of veggie oil) and I was wondering if adding resin to the mix would increase the potency. I've just scraped my bowl and my vape and I have a pretty decent amount. 

I don't want to fuck this up however, so any advice would be great. I'm obviously going to be straining out the oil with a colander or a coffee filter, so the resin/weed wouldn't go in the mixture. The only thing I'm worried about would be the taste of the resin.

I plan on keeping the weed/oil on the stove for another hour or so to make it a total of 4 hours of cooking. 

Thanks!


----------



## SouthernOregonOrganic (Jul 23, 2008)

If u want ur brownies to taste like tar go for it.


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 8, 2008)

alot of thc in resin but how to avoid the taste let me know if you figure this out


----------



## KillerWeed420 (Aug 8, 2008)

You won't taste it if you add it to the oil. It only takes about 20 minutes simmering in the oil and its ready.


----------



## Medus (Sep 28, 2010)

I need the resin oil brownie equation, can anyone help? How many grams of resin per how many cups of veg oil cook at wht temp for how long what type brownie mix I'm working with about a grape size ball, I can also scape up up a few grams if I need to but I wanna make twelve to 24, do I have enough? I'm a med user and I need to find away besides the vape, but I want to stay semi healthy about it. I'm on schedule so any feedback ASAP would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 28, 2010)

.

TLR either:

- spread the resin on a coffee filter and pour Iso alcohol or spray butane on it until the clean resin collects in a pyrex plate below; or
- simmer the resin on a low boil to seperate the resin from the soot. Put the pot in the freezer and the resin will fall to the bottom. Pour out the water, scrape up the resin.

#1 is faster, easier and gives better resin.

*https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/278166-refine-your-cannabuter-better-taste.html*

.


----------



## Medus (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm sure your prob right, but the people who are doing this, I'm just grateful they are doing that much. They won't do all that


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 28, 2010)

.

There's no way to know how much honey oil you have, and how much is soot, until it's refined. 

.


----------



## Medus (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok so what about a teaspoon of alcohol in a small bottle and your ingredient and shake it up till it's broke down and then strain it?


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 28, 2010)

.

You can use all of the solvent that you need to dissolve the resin and wash it through the filter, the more you need the longer it will take to evaporate. Start with a teaspoon and add until you get all of the tar into solution.

.


----------



## mconn333 (Sep 28, 2010)

first off i hope u have some fucking cron if you only used 4 grams of weed. i use like 2 oz of trim to make my oil. and adding resin doesnt sound appitizing at all. that shit is nasty and alot less healthy than greenery


----------



## Medus (Sep 28, 2010)

I think what we've decided to do is, grind it in a coffee grinder add a teaspoon shake it in a bottle pour it through a coffee filter, now the question is what to strain it onto? And do I put it in the freezer, or set it in the sun?


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 28, 2010)

.

*"now the question is what to strain it onto? And do I put it in the freezer, or set it in the sun?"*

Is this your alcohol mixture?

Stain it into a pyrex measuring cup, you can add the oil directly in the cup after evaporating the alcohol.

To evaporate the alcohol use a double boiler out doors, Iso alcohol gas is explosive and toxic. Put the pyrex cup in a pan of hot water and bring to a boil on a hot plate. The alcohol boils at 78C and will quickly boil off without hazard of explosion. You can leave it in the sun, it will just take longer to evaporate.

Now put the pyrex cup and resin in the oven at 300F for 5 minutes, to get rid of any trapped Iso and toe the heat the resin. Add hot oil and stir with fork tips until the resin is completely dissolved - It only takes a few minutes.

*Please* .... evaporate the Iso outdoors. It's toxic and explosive.

.


----------



## Medus (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks for all the advice, but she's gonna do it how she wants to do it. I think she's fucking up, but well see. Shouldn't be to bad the resin is 3years of vape resin it come off the inside of my vapor tower wand it's pretty pure. She's just gonna grind it up n put the powder in the brownie mix n cook it.


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 28, 2010)

.

*"she's gonna do it how she wants to do it."*

That's exactly how she should do it, it's her doing it.

.


----------

